
Split your Bitcoin seed into readable shares using Shamir's secret sharing - ronreiter
https://ronreiter.github.io/multicrypt/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

